# My vines are on order



## LoveTheWine (Feb 24, 2013)

Going to plant about 20 in my backyard
A local grower who supplies lots of the wineries agreed to supply me this amount
for 2.50$ a plant.


----------



## pg55 (Feb 25, 2013)

What are you getting?


----------



## LoveTheWine (Feb 25, 2013)

pg55 said:


> What are you getting?



Marechal Foch

This variety grows amazing in my area and seems to make a really good wine as long as you can keep the acid down.


----------



## LoveTheWine (May 7, 2013)

Just getting ready to plant this week.

Quick question please. (bear with me as I'm a total newbie at grape growing)
Below is an exert from 'Vines to Wines' showing how to plant a dormant vine and then prune back to 2 or 3 buds eventually choosing one as the main trunk.

Since my self rooted vines will have undergone bud break already do I still prune them back at planting?

A week ago I planted a green seedless for my daughter and pruned it as shown,
I went away for week. Got back today and It has grown like crazy!

I also Included a picture of the planting area.

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## LoveTheWine (May 8, 2013)

anyone have any answers?


----------



## grapeman (May 9, 2013)

You can prune just like in the book. It doesn't matter if they have begun to grow just a little- prune the same way. That way the vine puts the energy from the roots into several vigorous growing shoots and not into 50 stunted shoots. I often prune second year vines a similar way, depending on how vigorous the vine grows in the year of establishment.


----------



## LoveTheWine (May 9, 2013)

Thanks Grapeman!
That is great advice.


----------



## OilnH2O (May 10, 2013)

...and he knows his stuff!


----------



## LoveTheWine (May 11, 2013)

OilnH2O said:


> ...and he knows his stuff!



Yes it seems as though he does. Lots of vineyard experience. 
Thanks Grapeman for all your helpful posts. I have read your vineyard from the beginning blogs and they are great!

I guess I was stressing a little too early as well, picked up the plants today
and they are all cuttings and only have two or three buds. They are growing extremely well.
Lots of little clusters to pinch off too.
Planting time is in the morning!


----------



## mgmarty (May 11, 2013)

I just did that very thing this week. I planted Baco Noir and Seyval Blanc. I cut them back to three ir four buds. They are growing like crazy. Lots of suckers to pinch off.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Jul 27, 2013)

Here are some pictures of the cuttings I planted in the spring. 
Notice the root ball is pretty small and even smaller on some of them.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Jul 27, 2013)

Here are some pictures from today, about two months after planting.
Some vines have reached close to 5ft already, some are a few feet tall and others are still a little small. 

All are alive and healthy though!

(yes I know I have some weeding to do)


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 27, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## mgmarty (Jul 28, 2013)

So nice! Don't even start about weeding. It's all I seem to do. The hoe and I are one!


----------



## LoveTheWine (Jul 28, 2013)

mgmarty said:


> I just did that very thing this week. I planted Baco Noir and Seyval Blanc. I cut them back to three ir four buds. They are growing like crazy. Lots of suckers to pinch off.



How are the vines that you planted this year coming along mgmarty?


----------



## mgmarty (Jul 28, 2013)

Every thing seems to be growing great. All are to the bottom wire.  Its been a lot of work!


----------



## LoveTheWine (Jul 28, 2013)

your vineyard looks awesome... keep up the good work!




mgmarty said:


> Every thing seems to be growing great. All are to the bottom wire.  Its been a lot of work!


----------

